# Temperaturas extremas em Viseu



## xicovsky (11 Mar 2007 às 18:17)

alguem sabe os maximos e minimos de temperatura de viseu desde que há registos?


----------



## Fil (11 Mar 2007 às 19:21)

*Re: Viseu*

A estação meteorológica actual do IM de Viseu só existe lamentávelmente desde 1990, mas existia uma outra anteriormente para as quais possuo as médias mas não os extremos de temperatura. 

Para a estação actual só possuo a mínima absoluta que é de -6,7ºC registados no dia 1 de março de 2005.

Para a estação anterior, as médias de temperatura/precipitação no período 1931-1960:

Janeiro: 6,2ºC / 193,1 mm
Fevereiro: 7,2ºC / 123,4 mm
Março: 9,8ºC / 182,3 mm
Abril: 11,9ºC / 104,5 mm
Maio: 14,3ºC / 95,6 mm
Junho: 18,1ºC / 39,6 mm
Julho: 20,2ºC / 14,9 mm
Agosto: 20,0ºC / 22,9 mm
Setembro: 17,8ºC / 54,8 mm
Outubro: 13,7ºC / 108,0 mm
Novembro: 9,6ºC / 163,8 mm
Dezembro: 6,8ºC / 193,2 mm
ANO: 13,0ºC / 1296,1 mm


----------



## Fil (30 Abr 2007 às 00:09)

*Re: Viseu*

Agora que possuo o livro do IM _O Clima de Portugal_ (normais climatológicas do continente, Açores e Madeira correspondentes a 1931-1960), já te posso fornecer informação mais detalhada do clima de Viseu, incluindo os extremos:

*Viseu. Funciona desde Janeiro de 1926 na Estação Agrária, com uma observação às 09 h, e outra às 18 h a partir de Março de 1950.*


----------



## GranNevada (30 Abr 2007 às 23:19)

*Re: Viseu*

Vou tentar ajudar  

Os dados que tenho são estes .

"Normais Climatológicas" de :

1931/60

41,5    -8,5

1941/70

39,5    -8,5

1951/80


38,5    -8,5

Cumprimentos


----------



## GranNevada (30 Abr 2007 às 23:22)

*Re: Viseu*

Sr. Admin :

já falei nisto noutro topic . Quando ponho os valores , separados , aparecem todos muito juntos e de difícil compreensão . Pode-se melhorar este aspecto ?
Obrigado .


----------



## Administrador (30 Abr 2007 às 23:46)

*Re: Viseu*



GranNevada disse:


> Sr. Admin :
> 
> já falei nisto noutro topic . Quando ponho os valores , separados , aparecem todos muito juntos e de difícil compreensão . Pode-se melhorar este aspecto ?
> Obrigado .



Eu nessa altura tinha tinha dito no tópico como era, mas eu explico outravez. É muito simples, só tens que meter o texto entre as tags CODE:


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2009 às 16:08)

Só tenho os extremos de 2009(na minha assinatura).

Por acaso também gostava de saber os verdadeiros extremos, não só de 2009!!!


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2009 às 16:21)

Valores extremos nos últimos anos em Viseu:

Mínima:-6,7ºC (01-03-2005)

Máxima: 38,6ºC (08-08-2003)


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2009 às 10:47)

Registei a 9/1 deste ano -6.9ºC!!


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2009 às 12:01)

Pedro disse:


> Registei a 9/1 deste ano -8.1ºC!!



Os dados que coloquei são da estação climatológica de Viseu. No dia 9 de Janeiro a estação climatológica de Viseu terá registado um valor mínimo da ordem de -3ºC e -4ºC no dia 10.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 08:53)

Essa estação é realmente onde?
É que se é a do IM, está a mais de 20km da cidade e eu ainda estou mais longe dela uns 5km...


----------



## Fil (27 Jul 2009 às 00:35)

Pedro disse:


> Essa estação é realmente onde?
> É que se é a do IM, está a mais de 20km da cidade e eu ainda estou mais longe dela uns 5km...



A estação de Viseu parece realmente estar bem fora da cidade, está localizada a 644 m de altitude enquanto que a cidade anda à volta dos 460 m.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2009 às 20:31)

Fil disse:


> A estação de Viseu parece realmente estar bem fora da cidade, está localizada a 644 m de altitude enquanto que a cidade anda à volta dos 460 m.



Pois, mas sendo assim, devia ter uma mínima absoluta mais baixa, porque essa estação está localizada no aeródromo do Campo, que é mais a norte e mais alto que a cidade...


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 11:23)

*Re: Viseu*



Fil disse:


> Agora que possuo o livro do IM _O Clima de Portugal_ (normais climatológicas do continente, Açores e Madeira correspondentes a 1931-1960), já te posso fornecer informação mais detalhada do clima de Viseu, incluindo os extremos:
> 
> *Viseu. Funciona desde Janeiro de 1926 na Estação Agrária, com uma observação às 09 h, e outra às 18 h a partir de Março de 1950.*



 Quanto custou o livro e onde o posso adquirir?


----------

